# Kioti Backhoe Problem



## Kirk (Mar 25, 2012)

I posted this in the Kioti forum as well, but decided to put it here as well.

I have a Kioti KB2375 Backhoe mounted on a Kioti CK25, which has been trouble free until now. 

When I went to move the tractor out of the shed for the first time this season, I found that most of the hydraulics on the backhoe don't work. (everything worked fine last fall when I put it away.) 

Since the backhoe is connected to one of the rear remotes, the first thing that I noticed is that when I moved the remote lever forward to supply oil to the backhoe, the engine immediately went under load, telling me that the oil is not flowing freely through the backhoe valve body back to the tractor. 

I suspected that one of the backhoe levers was in a stuck position, but all move freely and spring back to center, and all spools appear to be moving as expected. (no problem wiht linkages to the valve body)

When I try to move anything on the backhoe, motions that extend cylinders work, but motions that retract cylinders do not. This tells me that I have pressure, but the oil can't get back to tank, which explains why the engine is under load. I moved the supply hoses to my other rear remote, but still no luck. 

The loader and everything else on the tractor work fine, so I think the hydraulic system is Ok. 

What doesn't help is the very poor documentation in the Kioti KB2375 user's manual. The overly simplified hydraulic schematic is just plain wrong! The backhoe could not work as it's drawn, so I'm pretty much trying to troubleshoot this thing blind. 
(The schematic shows all directional valves with a closed center, with no path for the pressure to get back to tank.) None of the pressure regulators are even shown in the schematic. 

I plan to try to get a correct schematic from the dealer tomorrow, but thought you guys might be able to help so that I can get something done this weekend. 

Any ideas on where to look first?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I know it's a little late, (as I just came across your thread) but I was wondering if you were successful in fixing your backhoe problem? Bye


----------



## Kirk (Mar 25, 2012)

Yes I did get it going, and I'm a little embarrassed about the cause. 

The tractor has two sets of rear remotes. I had one hose connected to remote 1, and the other hose connected to remote 2. So, this problem was purely operator error.

Once the hoses were properly connected, everything works just fine.


----------

